# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  نقض جنائي جلسة ٢٠١٨/٠٥/٠٥  الطعن رقم ١٩٧٦٤ لسنة ٨٧ قضائية (التماس إعادة النظر)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١٩٧٦٤ لسنة ٨٧ قضائية

الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠١٨/٠٥/٠٥

العنوان : إثبات " بوجه عام " . التماس إعادة النظر " حالاته " . نيابة عامة. محكمة النقض "اختصاصها" "سلطتها".

الموجز : مناط قبول التماس إعادة النظر . ظهور وقائع أو أوراق لم تكن معلومة عند الحكم تثبت براءة المحكوم عليه أو سقوط الدليل على إدانته أو تحمله المسئولية الجنائية . المادة ٤٤١ إجراءات . كشف النيابة بتحقيقاتها اللاحقة على صيرورة الحكم باتاً 
تزوير إيصال الأمانة سند الدعوى المطلوب إعادة النظر فيها . أثر ذلك ؟


الحكم


بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذي تلاه السيد القاضي المقرر والمرافعة وبعد المداولة قانوناً :

وحيث إن طالب إعادة النظر بنى إلتماسه على سند من نص الفقرة الخامسة من المادة ٤٤١ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية تأسيساً على ظهور وقائع جديدة لم تكن معلومة وقت المحاكمة من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى القضاء ببراءته من الجريمة التي دين بشأنها .


وحيث إن البين من الأوراق أن النيابة العامة أقامت الدعوى ضد الملتمس بوصف أنه بدد المبلغ النقدي المملوك لمحمد شعبان عبد الهادي سعد والمسلم إليه على سبيل الأمانة لتوصيله إلى زياد محمد شعبان بأن اختلسه لنفسه ، وطلبت عقابه بالمادة ٣٤١ من قانون العقوبات ومحكمة أول درجة قضت غيابياً بحبس المتهم ثلاث سنوات مع الشغل وكفالة ألفين جنيه والمصاريف فعارض المحكوم عليه وقضى فى معارضته باعتبارها كأن لم تكن فاستأنف ، ومحكمة ثاني درجة قضت غيابياً بسقوط الاستئناف ، فعارض المحكوم عليه وقضى فى معارضته الاستئنافية باعتبارها كأن لم تكن ، فعاود المحكوم عليه المعارضة فى هذا الحكم وقضى فى معارضته الثانية بعدم جوازها بجلسة ٨ / ٦ / ٢٠١٣ ، وأصبح ذلك الحكم نهائياً بعدم الطعن عليه بطريق النقض ، ونفذ عليه من ٤ / ٤ / ٢٠١٣ حتى ٤ / ٤ / ٢٠١٦ ، وتقدمت محاميته بشكوى إلى النيابة العامة ضد حسن عبد الراضي مدبولي استناداً إلى أنه هو الذي قام بتزوير إيصال الأمانة سند تلك الدعوى ضد الملتمس باصطناعه وبصمه ببصمة مزورة عزاها إلى الملتمس وباشرت النيابة العامة التحقيق فى تلك الشكوى وثبت لها من التحقيقات اصطناع إيصال الأمانة سند تلك الدعوى ضد الملتمس وتزويره عليه وأنه لم يقم بالتوقيع عليه بالبصمة ، فأمر السيد المستشار المحامي العام للنيابة المختصة بتاريخ ٨ / ٣ / ٢٠١٦ بوقف التنفيذ مؤقتاً لحين الفصل فى طلب إعادة النظر وقرر رفع طلب إعادة النظر إلى اللجنة المنصوص عليها فى المادة ٤٤٣ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية – بمحكمة النقض – وقررت هذه اللجنة قبول الطلب وإحالته إلى هذه المحكمة .


لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المادة ٤٤١ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد نصت على جواز إعادة النظر فى الأحكام النهائية الصادرة بالعقوبة فى مواد الجنايات والجنح فى خمس حالات تضمنت الحالة الأخيرة منها حالة ما إذا ظهرت بعد الحكم وقائع أو قدمت أوراق لم تكن معلومة وقت المحاكمة وكان من شأن هذه الوقائع أو الأوراق ثبوت براءة المحكوم عليه أو سقوط الدليل على إدانته أو تحمله المسئولية الجنائية .


لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين مما سلف بيانه أن إيصال الأمانة سند الجنحة رقم ٤٠٥٦ لسنة ٢٠١٢ جنح بلبيس المستأنفة برقم ٦٣٤٧ لسنة ٢٠١٢ جنح مستأنف بلبيس - الذي حكم على الملتمس بمقتضاه – مزور عليه صلباً وتوقيعاً – حسبما ثبت من تحقيقات النيابة العامة – ، وقد صار الحكم الصادر ضده نهائياً بعدم الطعن عليه بطريق النقض ، وكان إثبات واقعة التزوير تلك لم يكن معروضاً على محكمة الموضوع وقت المحاكمة وأن إجراءات محاكمة الملتمس كانت قد تمت فى غيبته ولم تحقق واقعة تزوير إيصال الأمانة سند تلك الدعوى ، ولم تظهر تلك الواقعة ولم تثبت إلا بعد أن صار الحكم نهائياً ، وكانت تلك الواقعة بذاتها حاسمة فى النيل من دليل إدانة الملتمس – المتهم بخيانة الأمانة – الأمر الذي يتعين معه القضاء بقبول الالتماس المقدم منه والقضاء بإلغاء الحكم الصادر بإدانته فى القضية رقم ٤٠٥٦ لسنة ٢٠١٢ جنح بلبيس واستئنافها رقم ٦٣٤٧ لسنة ٢٠١٢ جنح مستأنف بلبيس وبراءة الملتمس – سعيد جمال دسوقي – المحكوم عليه فيها .


فلهــــــــــذه الأسبـــــــاب


حكمت المحكمة : - بقبول طلب إعادة النظر شكلاً والقضاء بإلغاء الحكم الصادر فى الجنحة رقم ٣٤٠٥٦ لسنة ٢٠١٢ جنح بلبيس المستأنفة برقم ٦٣٤٧ لسنة ٢٠١٢ جنح مستأنف بلبيس وبراءة المحكوم عليه منها سعيد جمال شوقي غنيمي مما أسند إليه .


أمين الســـر رئيس الدائـــرة

المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...324&&ja=273008

----------

